# Braving the High waters 7/21/2011



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Flooded Flatheads 7/21/2011*

The river was a little fast and high last night but we managed to bag a few good fish, These guys fight like freight trains in that fast current, The night was a success for sure, we made it home, no injury's, and we got a few fish and we got a really big one not sure of his weight but he was a lunker:notworthy:


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought yall were catching all those cats on trot lines. Thats some fine Flatheads on rod & reel :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah trot lines are for rookies and campers, we do all rod and reeling


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

dang fine job, dang!


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

Once again,absolutely amazing man u never fail to get them yeller cats do you:notworthy:Good job keep the reports coming you inspire me to keep catfishing


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Great job*

Photos look like your own private tournament...:clap: Those are some whoppers.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You ever have an extra spot? I wouldnt mind going some time just to see how its done. I dont even have to fish, I wouldnt mind fishin but really just want to see how its done. Congrats on some good fish, you dang sure know what your doing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

thanx guys the pictures you see are hundred of hours of research and countless hours on the river exploring its just a matter of time before me or one of my team mates brakes the state record


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You are starting to go into full "beast" mode fishing for those cats. Great pics and catches as usual. Man I can't wait to post a report in a few weeks.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man those are some nice cats congrats on your catch!


----------

